# This is the way to do it...



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Birthday surprise his cheating wife will never forget!

http://m.jamn945.com/articles/trend...day-surprise-his-cheating-wife-will-13288117/


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

That was priceless. Too bad that it doesn't happen very often.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Bfree to answer your thread title

Absofvckinglutly

Brilliant

55


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Now sex will become a trigger for her. The mind movies with people watching her in shock, will be with her for some time to come. This is what's called poetic justice.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm afraid if this really happened it would have all been caught on tape, I mean film, I mean iPhone, whatever. There's no way he let's this go undocumented for posterity, the judge, his next Batchelor party, Cheatersville, LiveLeak, YouTube........................


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

HarryDoyle said:


> I'm afraid if this really happened it would have all been caught on tape, I mean film, I mean iPhone, whatever. There's no way he let's this go undocumented for posterity, the judge, his next Batchelor party, Cheatersville, LiveLeak, YouTube........................


Possibly but video doesn't come close to live action. More so when the "audience" are the people closest to the WW like her friends and family.


----------



## adriana (Dec 21, 2013)

HarryDoyle said:


> I'm afraid if this really happened it would have all been caught on tape, I mean film, I mean iPhone, whatever. There's no way he let's this go undocumented for posterity, the judge, his next Batchelor party, Cheatersville, LiveLeak, YouTube........................




Unfortunately, the need for some sort of _poetic justice_ among male CWI posters is so great that they don't even care if the story is actually true. Sorry but the story is just too naive for my taste.


----------



## adriana (Dec 21, 2013)

Dogbert said:


> That was priceless. Too bad that it doesn't happen very often.



Actually, it's rather unlikely it has happend at all.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

It would be interesting to see how the rest of the story played out. Wouldn't you just love to know? :smthumbup:


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

adriana said:


> Unfortunately, the need for some sort of _poetic justice_ among male CWI posters is so great that they don't even care if the story is actually true. Sorry but the story is just too naive for my taste.


So if the genders in this "alleged" story were reversed, and the CWI posters had been female, would you still have posted the above?

Maybe it cuts too close to home for you. Does it?


----------



## adriana (Dec 21, 2013)

Dogbert said:


> So if the genders were reversed, you would believe it?



Absolutely not!

Dogbert, I'm perfectly aware what is on both sides of the fence genderwise and I know it isn't a pretty picture. But the most of CWI dudes are struggling mightily with their monothematic delusion.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Adriana, I would have been just as tickled pink if the cheater had been a man. I believe the same applies for the vast number of BH here as well.

Cheaters get caught in their matrimonial beds having sex with their AP by their betrayed spouses all the time. So why is it so farfetched that a story like that actually happened?


----------



## adriana (Dec 21, 2013)

Dogbert said:


> So if the genders in this "alleged" story were reversed, and the CWI posters had been female, would you still have posted the above?
> 
> Maybe it cuts too close to home for you. Does it?



The answer is still the same.... certainly not! I hope that some day you'll realise how pathetic your last question was.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

thummper said:


> It would be interesting to see how the rest of the story played out. Wouldn't you just love to know? :smthumbup:


WW's father held the OM while BH and BIL's beat the crap out of OM....then the whole family went and got some cheap beer and weed and headed to the desert for a burial.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

Odds this actually happened, slim to none.

Odds someone will try to turn it into a gender based issue, apparently 100%.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

the guy said:


> WW's father held the OM while BH and BIL's beat the crap out of OM....then the whole family went and got some cheap beer and weed and headed to the desert for a burial.


*Ahhhhhhh. If only! *


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

Ripper said:


> Odds this actually happened, slim to none.
> 
> Odds someone will try to turn it into a gender based issue, apparently 100%.


:iagree:

Not sure, but I think *somebody* here (not mentioning any names) already did that.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

HarryDoyle said:


> I'm afraid if this really happened it would have all been caught on tape, I mean film, I mean iPhone, whatever. There's no way he let's this go undocumented for posterity, the judge, his next Batchelor party, Cheatersville, LiveLeak, YouTube........................


I agree. I think this was made up. No mention of where this happened, who the guy was, when did it happen....

It's a nice story but, alas, it's a fairy tale.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

It probably didn't happen. But it should, every single time.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

thummper said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Not sure, but I think *somebody* here (not mentioning any names) already did that.


Yeah....interesting huh.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

adriana said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it cuts too close to home for you. Does it?
> ...


So that is pathetic in your eyes. But your comment below is not? :scratchhead:




adriana said:


> *Unfortunately, the need for some sort of poetic justice among male CWI posters is so great that they don't even care if the story is actually true.* Sorry but the story is just too naive for my taste.


And I have serious doubts that you would have ever posted that comment if the genders of that story had been reversed.

Let's see, what's that word for people who believe that their gender can do no wrong?


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

adriana said:


> Unfortunately, the need for some sort of _poetic justice_ among male CWI posters is so great that they don't even care if the story is actually true. Sorry but the story is just too naive for my taste.


You must be a hit at the parties..Can't see people having some fun ? Specifying the gender wasn't necessary either.


This is one of those old grandma forwards. This story is probably as old as the internet...


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

Yup. Nice story,, but the exposure plan was entirely reliant on her being home with her lover.

Had she been alone or at his place,, that's a lot of organization for a non-result.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thinkitthrough (Sep 5, 2012)

Ranks with the story of the fellow who found out his fiancé was cheating with the Best Man. He allowed the girl's parents to spend big on the wedding, invited family and friends to fly in etc. etc. They went through the wedding, got to the reception and the speeches, including one by the Best Man. When the newly minted husband had his chance to speak said something about loving his wife and of her love for him. He had even made posters, Framed and carried in on
easels, blow ups of pictures of the Bride and Best Man in bed and in a variety of sexual positions. The young man turned on his heal, left the venue and filled for annulment.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

Thinkitthrough said:


> Ranks with the story of the fellow who found out his fiancé was cheating with the Best Man. He allowed the girl's parents to spend big on the wedding, invited family and friends to fly in etc. etc. They went through the wedding, got to the reception and the speeches, including one by the Best Man. When the newly minted husband had his chance to speak said something about loving his wife and of her love for him. He had even made posters, Framed and carried in on
> easels, blow ups of pictures of the Bride and Best Man in bed and in a variety of sexual positions. The young man turned on his heal, left the venue and filled for annulment.


Thats awesome. I saw a commercial or something recently that was similar. The guy was at the altar and asked everybody to look under their seats. They pulled out envelopes with pics of the bride cheating, at which point he left her at the altar and took off.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah, in real life cheaters are never caught in their matrimonial bed having sex with their AP by the BS coming home unexpectedly. That only happens in the movies and on the internet


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

it was a true story. trolls can have problems like this too...


----------



## cgiles (Dec 10, 2014)

Some wayward takes time for plan their D-day : D-day - LoveShack.org Community Forums


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

cgiles said:


> Some wayward takes time for plan their D-day : D-day - LoveShack.org Community Forums


I like that BW's style.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

cgiles said:


> Some wayward takes time for plan their D-day : D-day - LoveShack.org Community Forums


That woman is my hero. That is the exact scenario that should happen 99% of the time.


----------



## TOMTEFAR (Feb 23, 2013)

Altawa <- thats from a movie called "The art of travel "


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

TOMTEFAR said:


> Altawa <- thats from a movie called "The art of travel "


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNdb0oDFvSA


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

It looks like the OP never posted in this thread again after 10/28/2013.

Does anyone know if she had any follow up postings after that?

There sure were a lot of posters on her thread that thought she was going too far. If any of them have been cheated on since, I'd like to see the faces when made to reread what they had written then...


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

adriana said:


> Unfortunately, the need for some sort of _poetic justice_ among male CWI posters is so great that they don't even care if the story is actually true. Sorry but the story is just too naive for my taste.


I agree that I'm not sure I believe this story is true.

But what is it about you, and women like you, that would begrudge a betrayed spouse any poetic justice?

A man gets revenge on a cheating wife, and this is the first thing that pops into your mind? "those men!!"

And your reply to Dogbert:



adriana said:


> I hope that some day you'll realise how pathetic your last question was.


Not any more so than your gender biased first post in this thread.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Ripper said:


> Odds this actually happened, slim to none.
> 
> Odds someone will try to turn it into a gender based issue, apparently 100%.


100% and at the speed of light. Because you've already been beat to it.

I'd have loved it either way, man or woman. But its obvious you have a subset of women on this site that just cringe at a cheating woman getting her just desserts


----------

